# Bei Butten druck anderen Butten aktivieren...



## Phina (10. Jan 2013)

ich hab mal ne frage ...
ich hab beispielsweise ein butten bei dem wenn man ihn drückt beispielsweise in ein label etwas geschrieben wird ...
dann hab ich noch eine Scrollbar diese soll bei drücken und wd loslassen
(das weis ich wie man das einstellt)(also wie als obs einfach ein butten is ) 
genau das selbe machen wie der butten ... geht es dann irgendwie das mann in dieser methode irgendwie auf den butten verweist oder muss man dann das was halt in dem butten drin steht auch wd in die methode der Scrollbar schreiben (und so den code unnötig länger machen ??


----------



## pro2 (10. Jan 2013)

Warum lagerst du nicht das, was ohnehin in der Methode des ersten Buttons steht in eine Methode aus und rufst diese einfach dann durch beide auf? Wenn ich deine Frage jetzt richtig verstanden habe!


----------



## Phina (10. Jan 2013)

ja das hab ich ja jetzt auch gemacht  aber mich würde das trotzdem interesieren ob das so gehen würde wie ich geschrieben habe ... also einen butten druch nen andern aktivieren ...


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jan 2013)

AbstractButton#doClick() ?


----------

